# How's the Whitefish River??



## buffelhead (Sep 13, 2005)

I will be in town for Deer season. We have property on the Peninsula outside Rapid River.

I just started getting back into steelhead fishing and was wondering if the Whitefish is a decent river for steelies. If not do you recommend another river near by that I can catch some steelies?

Thanks Guys


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

As per MS' river reporting policy reply to this thread via PMs rather than in the open forums. For more information please refer to the "sticky" that talks about river reporting and is found at the top of the forum threads.


----------

